# sling carrier



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone have a single-dog, sling-style carrier they like/would recommend?
I'm looking for something to carry Bizkit in when I walk the girls.

Thanks!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Whats your price range? Thats an important factor!! but there are great options for almost any budget so have no fear!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Kristi, I saw an awesome one today but my budget is def. NOT $149.00!!
I bought some material after work. Thought I'd try my hand at something.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I bought one at the show here while back that I posted about. The pictures do not do it justice and she puts these tabs on it if you request the removable ones so you can adjust it to one or two dogs. She has small and large and they are beautiful. My pics do not do them justice. I swear by them. I see really dull and not very well made one's for around $100.00 or more but these are $50.00.

for some reason this link takes you to my old post so you need to go there and then click on that link for it to take you there?

http://petbedzz.com/

p.s
She still doesnt have the pics up of the slings as she just recently started making them. Just shoot her a phone call and she will help you out. She special makes them if you like as well


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, don't laugh, but I loved my puppy purse. (The Original PuppyPurse Pet Carrier System: Home Page) 
It was a lifesaver when Maya had her leg surgery and couldn't walk on it. She was a puppy and needed to be up and about. The nice thing about these is you can use the handles as a leash too if you want to put the pup down for a while during the walk.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

gwlittle.com has some cute slings. Lots of different choices and they didn't seem unreasonably expensive to me.

Dog Harnesses, Dog Car Seats, Susan Lanci, Chihuahua Clothes, Yorkie Clothes - GW Little


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> I bought one at the show here while back that I posted about. The pictures do not do it justice and she puts these tabs on it if you request the removable ones so you can adjust it to one or two dogs. She has small and large and they are beautiful. My pics do not do them justice. I swear by them. I see really dull and not very well made one's for around $100.00 or more but these are $50.00.
> 
> for some reason this link takes you to my old post so you need to go there and then click on that link for it to take you there?
> 
> ...


Wow, those beds are something else! What a talent she has!



tricializ said:


> Well, don't laugh, but I loved my puppy purse. (The Original PuppyPurse Pet Carrier System: Home Page)
> It was a lifesaver when Maya had her leg surgery and couldn't walk on it. She was a puppy and needed to be up and about. The nice thing about these is you can use the handles as a leash too if you want to put the pup down for a while during the walk.


Hey, I'm not laughing. That's an excellent idea!


----------



## cocoshuman (Mar 21, 2011)

those slings look cute wonder if an old baby ring sling would work? I baby wear and I am going to get one for my son. DD has one for her dolls


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

i have this one http://www.petstrends.com/wp-content/uploads/sling-carrier-snoozer.jpg

it seems like it'll hold about 8 pounds. there is usually no bottom/pad at the base of sling carriers, so they are really meant for small(er) weight dogs because they do tend to sag a bit. this one is very well made, with pockets for a cell phone, water bottle and treats. i have the denim color which is dark and we go into stores with it in the neighborhood. i paid $29 on sale from an internet store; the company that makes it is Snoozer


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I love my fundle. They are $100 new, but you can watch ebay for used ones.

I used mine bike riding last summer on vacation. With that and my city girl purse she got to go everywhere we went.

Fundle® Pet Sling | Dog and Cat Carrier | Pet Car Seat and Travel Bag | "Classics" Order page -Gramercypet.com


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I almost ordered this one but ended up with a different one. I think this looks like a really practical bag and comfortable too. Price is great. I have seen them in foster and smiths for 30.00. I have also seen them in black.
outward hound pet dog cat sling carrier tote new | eBay


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have heard that the outward hound one is uncomfortable for the dogs and something else bad about them? I cant remember what it was but I read reviews somewhere and they were not so great. I was originally going to get one a few years ago.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

chiboyz1 said:


> i have this one http://www.petstrends.com/wp-content/uploads/sling-carrier-snoozer.jpg
> 
> it seems like it'll hold about 8 pounds. there is usually no bottom/pad at the base of sling carriers, so they are really meant for small(er) weight dogs because they do tend to sag a bit. this one is very well made, with pockets for a cell phone, water bottle and treats. i have the denim color which is dark and we go into stores with it in the neighborhood. i paid $29 on sale from an internet store; the company that makes it is Snoozer


I cant get this link to open?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

tricializ said:


> Well, don't laugh, but I loved my puppy purse. (The Original PuppyPurse Pet Carrier System: Home Page)
> It was a lifesaver when Maya had her leg surgery and couldn't walk on it. She was a puppy and needed to be up and about. The nice thing about these is you can use the handles as a leash too if you want to put the pup down for a while during the walk.


I have this one that I carry Yoshi in from time to time as his back legs are not so great and he tires easily. He seems uncomfortable in it and I get not so nice comments when I use it :-(


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> gwlittle.com has some cute slings. Lots of different choices and they didn't seem unreasonably expensive to me.
> 
> Dog Harnesses, Dog Car Seats, Susan Lanci, Chihuahua Clothes, Yorkie Clothes - GW Little


I like these, they look a lot like the one I bought from the show but the lady at the show dresses hers up a bit more.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:
"Wow, those beds are something else! What a talent she has!"



*I love them! I have bought a few trunks as well as some other types of boxes, etc.. and got the saw in today so I will be trying my hand at them soon *


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have heard that the outward hound one is uncomfortable for the dogs and something else bad about them? I cant remember what it was but I read reviews somewhere and they were not so great. I was originally going to get one a few years ago. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

good to know. scratch that one then!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

chiboyz1 said:


> i have this one http://www.petstrends.com/wp-content/uploads/sling-carrier-snoozer.jpg
> 
> it seems like it'll hold about 8 pounds. there is usually no bottom/pad at the base of sling carriers, so they are really meant for small(er) weight dogs because they do tend to sag a bit. this one is very well made, with pockets for a cell phone, water bottle and treats. i have the denim color which is dark and we go into stores with it in the neighborhood. i paid $29 on sale from an internet store; the company that makes it is Snoozer


I saw this one and kind of like it but it looks to me like the dog in the picture is kind of spilling out of it. Am I mistaken? You have it and it works for you?
Thank you!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

AC/DC Fan said:


> I saw this one and kind of like it but it looks to me like the dog in the picture is kind of spilling out of it. Am I mistaken? You have it and it works for you?
> Thank you!



Why will this link not work for me??


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> Why will this link not work for me??


Try this one:
Amazon.com: Cross Body Pet Carrier Denim: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone have this one? I think I like it.

Restless Tails Urban Front Pet Pouch - Pet Carriers & Purses


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that one I could see  I have a black one similiar to this one and they are not as snug in it. I like the way an actual sling kinda engulfs them and is snug.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Anyone have this one? I think I like it.
> 
> Restless Tails Urban Front Pet Pouch - Pet Carriers & Purses



I also have one like this that I got from PetsMart and it is too bulky in the front for my taste and uncomfortable. JMO ;-)

LOL! You would be suprised at how many carriers I end up buying that just sit in my closet.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Kimberly.....if you can sew, I would make it yourself. The sling/baby wrap type are soooo easy to make and might be just right for bizkit. there are plenty of patterns out there for that style. Plus adding a little blankie will be more comfy. My girls like a little more cush in their carriers.



AC/DC Fan said:


> Kristi, I saw an awesome one today but my budget is def. NOT $149.00!!
> I bought some material after work. Thought I'd try my hand at something.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your help and suggestions. My attempt to make a sling last night did NOT go well. It will become a blanket tonight when I get home. A $36.XX blanket!!
OK, I decided I like this one and just ordered it. Michelle, I'm trying to avoid exactly what you said: a closet full of carriers that I don't like. Fingers crossed!

Amazon.com: Vo-Toys Jeep Urban Frontpack Khaki: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

lol!!! A $36.00 blanket! Did you use a pattern? That looks like a nice carrier. let us know how it works out



AC/DC Fan said:


> Thank you all for your help and suggestions. My attempt to make a sling last night did NOT go well. It will become a blanket tonight when I get home. A $36.XX blanket!!
> OK, I decided I like this one and just ordered it. Michelle, I'm trying to avoid exactly what you said: a closet full of carriers that I don't like. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Amazon.com: Vo-Toys Jeep Urban Frontpack Khaki: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kimberly, I have the Outward Hound sling carrier, and I don’t recommend it at all. There were a few of us that bought it a year or so back. It doesn’t work for the little tikes, or the bigger tikes. The little ones are just engulfed by it, and it doesn‘t serve the purpose it‘s designed for, for the bigger ones. It just becomes a cradle to their back end. It has absolutely no reinforcement in the bottom. From the pics that I saw of the bigger Chi’s in it, they sat in the middle, caving the bottom, collapsing the sides up around them, and towered over the top of the sides, which to me would be way to dangerous. The smaller ones get lost in it, and unless they stand up they can’t see out. I put both Chance & Lexie in mine, stuffed it with blankets, and it still just didn’t work. 

Here are some pics of ours (pics taken after we got it). The sling looks big and long with me wearing it. But it’s actually quite small. Anyway, don’t waste your money on one like this. If you want to check it out, I'll mail it to you. : )


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, T. No, that looks about as bad as the one I made.
I'm excited about the one I ordered. I'll def. Let y'all know how
It works out.


----------

